# My mean little sister, by Archie



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Archie
I got 2 sisters younger than me, and I know exactly what you mean. I will tell you how to fix it as Cayenne did it to me, and Sage tried to. It only takes a couple of times. If we get chicken Cayenne will not eat hers and would come around my bowl (she 
keeps to last any meat at all). I do not move I just stand there and eat head in the bowl, and grunt not really growl while I eat until she backs up, but if my mom sees she will hollower at her and Sage tried to come to my bowl. 
Not any more now the idiots will set down within 6 inches of my butt and wait for me to leave the bowl, naturally Cayenne gets there while Sage is thinking about it.

I am 14 and I am .the only one that really plays with toys, I think I scared them as I tried to get the one they had, yes mom would hollower at that

We had 3 beds in the office but we went under the desk so they disappeared. But it is nice I am never alone always one or two if mom goes out.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is my Big Sister, although really I am bigger than she is, but she is older and says she is cleverer and always knows what to do, and she is very bossy and Mum says that is what being a Big Sister is all about. There is a very nice blanket on the floor by Mum's chair, and Sophy says it is hers, and if I sleep on it she moans to Mum until Mum asks me if I will be very kind and let Sophy have it so there can be some peace, even though she agrees with me that it is huge and there is room for both of us. And when we are getting ready to go out often Sophy doesn't want to get in the car until she has checked out whether any of the Nice Neighbours with Biscuits are about, and I used to wait for AGES while Mum argued with her, and once I got so bored I got out and went to look at an interesting insect, and Mum didn't notice when she popped Sophy into our crate and _went without me!_ She saw me through the car window just in time, but it was really scary, so now I stick close to her until she lifts Sophy up and then I jump into the car.

But although dog-sisters can be a bit annoying, cats are worse. They get lots of good stuff we are not allowed, and can go out whenever they like, and even though they are not allowed to scratch the furniture Mum gets cross with us if we tell them off. I don't think they are very interested in toys though - but nor are we since Tilly-cat showed us how to catch things that you can actually eat.
Love Poppy xxx

Yes, baby sisters can be very annoying, especially when they pretend to be asleep on MY BED!
Sophy xx


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Poppy,
I think you are lucky to have a sister! I would LOVE to have a little sister but my Mom says the 'manager' (whoever THAT is) said we are only allowed to have me!
Not only do you have a sister to entertain you, you have Tilly too! Sooooo lucky!
I tried to make friends with a kitty that I see on our walk everyday, but she just sits on her porch and hisses at me even when I just lie down in front of her to show her I would like to be her friend! And then my brother's cat (mom's human kid) runs away from me and the cat that sits in the window here at our apt building can't come out and play either! It would be fun to have a live-in playmate other than my Mom! So see! YOU are a very lucky poodle girl!

Love, Your Friend

MOLLY



P.S. Say HI! to Sophy for me!:highfive2:


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I have two cat sisters. Tilda is OK, but she's always taking Mom's lap, and I'm not allowed to tell her to give it back. So I just have to lie very close to Mom, then slooooooowly inch my way over until Tilda gets annoyed and leaves. But she doesn't like to play, so I leave her alone.

Lulu the Babycat is SO MUCH FUN but I'm only allowed to play with her when _she_ wants to, which isn't very often. Otherwise I get in trouble. And Cleo only ever chases her, which she always gets in trouble for. But Lulu got revenge, I think, because last time Cleo chased her Cleo let out a SQUEAL because she twisted her foot. 

The best thing about the cats is their food. They eat up on a high shelf, but if I sit under the shelf and wait very patiently, sometimes they drop little bits of food down for me. Then cats are the best!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Archie!

I love cats and little kitties but they keep running away from me.......and I'm not allowed to chase them........well, I really don't WANT to chase them but it would be nice to have some kitties to play with......maybe I'll come to your house since it is MUCH closer than Poppy and Sophy's all the way over in England! And you are exactly right, Kitty food is delicious and so are litter boxes.......

Love, your Friend 

MOLLY

P.S. I hope Cleo feels better soon, even if she does annoy you, cuz us girls gotta stick together...............!!!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My sister Francis steals my bones and my toys. She always wants two, and I haves none. I don't likes this very much. So, Mom only gives me my bones and toys when I am by myself so I get to enjoy them.

Francis likes to play with her basket ball outside, and I like to play with a tennis ball. So We get to spend time outside playing with our own toys. That's nice. But, Francis can be such a bully in the house. 

We have kitties, too. I love cats. Francis isn't very nice to them and gets too excited around the cats. Dad tells Francis to knock it off, and she does. Francis just wants to play. I don't think she would ever hurt a cat. Francis hurt my face once when she bit me because I had a toy she wanted. That was a long time ago, and I forgave her. 

The best part about having a sister is running around playing together. The worst part is the toy stealing. I think it's a mixed bag.
Love,
Noelle


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Yes, running around together is fun. And Cleo will play with me sometimes, which is THE BEST. She doesn't care about toys at all, though, unless she thinks I'm having too much fun with mine. Then she takes the toy away and Mom has to get it back for me. So it's a mixed bag for sure.


----------

